# I miss you



## ellas!

Sorry if this has been done before but I looked quickly and couldn't find one. 

So... In any language you know- I miss you or I'll miss you (or both)



Thanks


----------



## Bienvenidos

Spanish: Te extraño
Farsi: Muh pushtit dict shudaym
        Muh pushtit zyot hufuh shudaym.
        Dict darum.

*Bien*

*Bien*


----------



## ShroomS

In Tagalog, you can say it in more ways than one:

(slang)  Miss kita.

(formal) Nangungulila ako sa iyo.

OR       Ako'y nangungulila sa iyo.


----------



## elroy

"I miss you" has not been done before but "I'll miss you" has.  Please limit your posts in this thread to translations of the former, and use the other thread for translations of the latter.

*"I miss you" in Arabic:*

*If the speaker is a male,...

...and is speaking to one person: إني مشتاق إليك (_inni mushtaaqun ilaykaa_ - if "you" is masculine; _inni mushtaaqun ilaykii _- if "you" is feminine)
...and is speaking to two people: إني مشتاق إليكما (_inni mushtaaqun ilaykumaa_)
...and is speaking to a group of three or more people, at least one of whom is male: إني مشتاق إليكم (_inni mushtaaqun ilaykum_)
...and is speaking to a group of three or more females: أني مشتاق إليكن (_inni mushtaaqun ilaykunna_)

*If the speaker is a female,...

...and is speaking to one person: إني مشتاقة إليك (_inni mushtaaqatun ilaykaa_ - if "you" is masculine; _inni mushtaaqun ilaykii _- if "you" is feminine)
...and is speaking to two people: إني مشتاقة إليكما (_inni mushtaaqatun ilaykumaa_)
...and is speaking to a group of three or more people, at least one of whom is male: إني مشتاقة إليكم (_inni mushtaaqatun ilaykum_)
...and is speaking to a group of three or more females: أني مشتاقة إليكن (_inni mushtaaqatun ilaykunna_)


----------



## Whodunit

In German:

polite address: *Ich vermisse Sie.*
familiar address to one person: *Ich vermisse dich.*
familiar address to a group: *Ich vermisse euch.*


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Danish:   Jeg savner dig 


Spanish:  Te echo de menos  (I think this is the most common one)


Greetings Andreas


----------



## DanyD

Italiano:
To one person: Mi manchi
To more than one: Mi mancate


----------



## Josh_

In Egyptian colloquial Arabic you can say:

waHishni (to a male)
waHshaani (to a female)
waHshuuni (to a group of people)


----------



## crises

In *Catalan*: "Et trobo a faltar".

About Spanish: in European Spanish the common expression is "Echar de menos" ("Te echo de menos") but in America people say "Extrañar" ("Te extraño").


----------



## Krümelmonster

portuguese: "Tenho saudades tuas" o "Sinto a tua falta"


----------



## Bocconcino

To one person: Brakuje mi ciebie
To more than one: Brakuje mi was


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Sg.
I miss you - "Nedostaješ mi" (Cyrillic - Недостајеш ми)
I will miss you - "Nedostajaćeš mi" (Cyrillic - Недостајaћеш ми)

Pl. and formal address
 I miss you - "Nedostajete mi" (Cyrillic - Недостајете ми)
 I will miss you - "Nedostajaćete mi" (Cyrillic - Недостајaћете ми)

Greetings (Pozdrav)!


----------



## linguist786

*French:*

Tu me manques/Vous me manquez (first one is familiar address, second is formal)

*Hindi/Urdu:*

Mujhe uss ki (bahaat) yaadi aatee hai
(hmm.. maybe there's a shorter way of saying that!)
literally, it means: "The thoughts of him/her come to me (a lot)" (it's impersonal in Hindi)

Alternatively: "Mai unko yaad kartaa hoon" ("I remember him/her a lot)

*Gujarati:*

(following the Hindi style..!)

Manay enee bo yaadi aavay che
/Oo ene bo yaad karoo choon


----------



## demoore

Chinese :
I miss you : 我想念你 (wo xiangnian ni)
I'm thinking about you : 我想你 (wo xiang ni)


----------



## larosa

In Hungarian

I miss you = *Hiányzol / Hiányoztok* (_pl._)
I will miss you = *Hiányozni fogsz / Hiányozni fogtok* (_pl._)


----------



## macta123

In Hindi
I miss you = Mein tumhari kami mahsooz kar rahan hoon
I will miss you = Mein tumhari kami mahsooz karoonga


----------



## linguist786

macta123 said:
			
		

> In Hindi
> I miss you = Mein tumhari kami mahsooz kar rahan hoon
> I will miss you = Mein tumhari kami mahsooz karoonga


cool.. good alternative.. 
Isn't there like a really short way of saying it?
Literally that means "I am feeling your absence"
hmm.. interesting.

oh by the way, if it's a female speaker, it'd be changed slightly to:
I miss you = Mein tumhari kami mahsooz kar rahee hoon
I will miss you = Mein tumhari kami mahsooz karoongee


----------



## Dalian

demoore said:
			
		

> Chinese :
> I miss you : 我想念你 (wo xiangnian ni)
> I'm thinking about you : 我想你 (wo xiang ni)


To more than one person:
我想你们 (wo xiang nimen)


----------



## cherine

Sorry for coming in so late 


			
				Josh Adkins said:
			
		

> In Egyptian colloquial Arabic you can say:
> waHishni (to a male)
> waHshaani (to a female)
> waHshenni (to a group of people)


These are verbs in present tense.

Also in Egyptian colloquial Arabic, people can sometimes use the past tense to express the same meaning (I miss you) :
waHasht*e*ni (to a male)
waHasht*i*ni (to a female)
waHasht*uu*ni (to a group of people)


----------



## phantomkiss

Saw that this wasn't there so:

Swedish: "Jag saknar dig" or, if it's to somone you know well, you can simply say "Saknar dig" (as in "Miss You")


----------



## andreiro

Romanian:

If you speak to one person:
I miss you="Îmi lipseşti" or "Mi-e dor de tine"
I'll miss you="O să-mi lipseşti" or "O să-mi fie dor de tine" (informal, widely used)
"Îmi vei lipsi" or "Îmi va fi dor de tine" (formal, rarely used in speech).

If you speak to more people:
I miss you="Îmi lipsiţi" or "Mi-e dor de voi"
I'll miss you="O să-mi lipsiţi" or "O să-mi fie dor de voi" (informal)
"Îmi veţi lipsi" or "Îmi va fi dor de voi" (formal)


----------



## illerdi

In Basque:

Zure falta somatzen dut


----------



## Pivra

Thai: (phonetically)
Rao kidtheung ter na' -ka or -krab (-ka is for female speakers, -krab is for male speakers)

Isan Thai: Ai kudhod tua ner' (-ka or -krab )

Laotian:

Khoi kuedhod chao de


----------



## mae

More Basque...

Faltan zaitut
The object zu (you) drops...as well as the subject nik (I).


----------



## Tekeli-li! Tekeli-li!

Czech:

Chybíš mi - informal singular
Chybíte mi - plural and formal singular


----------



## an_indonesian_in_winnipeg

Bahasa Indonesia (Indonesian)  for I miss you
Saya rindu kamu
                                            Saya kangen kamu
                                            Aku rindu kamu
                                            Aku kangen kamu

for I'll miss you
saya akan merindukanmu
aku akan merindukanmu


----------



## Kotrab

Scottish Gaelic

I miss you
_Tha mi gad ionndrainn_ (informal) or _Tha mi gur ionndrainn _(formal)

I will miss you
_Bidh mi gad ionndrainn_ (informal) or _Bidh_ _mi gur ionndrainn _(formal)

Kotrab


----------



## ksiusha

hey, hi..
it's a bit late , but nobody had written in russian,
so i thought it gonna be nice-" ia po tebe skuciaiu"
best wishes


----------



## bjervell

Norwegian: jeg savner deg.


----------



## Dminor

Dutch: Ik mis je.


----------



## painkiller735

*'i miss you'* is the sentence *'seni özlüyorum'* in *turkish*
and *'i will miss you* is *seni özleyeceğim*.


----------



## maud

In Japanese I think that it is:
あなたがいなくて寂しいです。
Anataga inakute sabishii desu.

(by the way could someone please tell me what なくて means here ?)


----------



## tatica66

I miss you:

Te extraño 

I will miss you:

Te extrañaré 

miss = extrañar


----------



## conniemeng2005

demoore said:
			
		

> Chinese :
> I miss you : 我想念你 (wo xiangnian ni)
> I'm thinking about you : 我想你 (wo xiang ni)


 

"I miss you"  我想你 or 我想念你 
                  both of two sentences are ok ：）


----------



## WILMSLOW

I miss you


----------



## WILMSLOW

I miss you = Te echo de menos
I will miss you = Te echaré de menos


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian:
Я скучаю по тебе (Ya skuchayu po tebe) - Sing.
Я скучаю по вам (Ya skuchayu po vam) - Plur.; also polite.


----------



## La-Turkish-Chiiqa

Danish; Jeg savner dig

Turkish; Seni özlüyorum


----------



## Flaminius

maud said:
			
		

> In Japanese I think that it is:
> あなたがいなくて寂しいです。
> Anataga inakute sabishii desu.
> 
> (by the way could someone please tell me what なくて means here ?)


inakute: "as [you are] not present" from "inai", negative from of "iru" (exist, for humans).

In a romantic context, a more stronger adjective seem to be handy:
あなたが恋しいです。
anata-ga koishī desu.

The adjective koishī expresses strong disatisfaction for the absence of the person or the object referred to.  It was more frequently used a generation or two ago but, nowadays, its domain seems to be restricted to romance and love affairs.

Flam


----------



## panjabigator

Punjabi:  Tusii menu bahut yaad aa rahe ho==literally...Im remembering you a lot...but "I miss you" is implied.


----------



## ukuca

In Turkish we generally say "Seni özledim" instead of "Seni özlüyorum". 
Both sentences are true, but first one is more common I think.
"Seni özledim" is not actually in present tense (gramatically in past)
but this sentence refers a present meaning in daily use.


----------



## Sina

Turkish

Özledim seni 
Seni mumla arar olduk
Arattırdın kendini 
Hasretini çekiyorum 

And a song about this

Orda bir köy var uzakta
O köy bizim köyümüzdür
Gitmesek de, görmesek de
O köy bizim köyümüzdür.

Means

There is a village far away from here
That is our village
Since we dont go there and see there
That is our village

Or

Este es un pueblo
Lo es mis
Nos no visitarlo, o verlo, pero
Lo es mis pueblo.

(im not sure about spanish one, my spanish isnt good)


----------



## viereaty_blienmest

*Tôi Nhớ Bạn: I miss you ( for both male and female )*
*Anh Nhớ Em: I miss you ( Male to female )*
*Em Nhớ Anh: I miss you ( Female to male )*


----------



## kriumif

Maltese: inhoss in-nuqqas tieghek!!! (or) nimmissjak!


----------



## janniah

i really need to know as many different translations as i can for "i miss you"

please help. thanks


----------



## *Ginnyminny*

German: Ich vermisse dich
Dutch: Ik mis u
French: Je te manque (?)


----------



## GenJen54

Hi Janniah,

Welcome to the Forums!  I have moved your thread from the Cultural Discussions forum to here in Other Languages, where you will receive many more replies. 

There is already a thread on this subject with 43 replies.  You might want to look at it HERE.

Good luck!


----------



## badgrammar

I think you will find there is already a verrrrry long thread with "I miss you", and others with all kinds of typical things lovers like to say to eachother... I love you, I need you, kiss, etc...  It's a good idea to do a search for threads like this first before opening up a new one...


----------



## Sidjanga

My (another) suggestion for the German version:
"Du fehlst mir"


----------



## cherine

janniah said:
			
		

> i really need to know as many different translations as i can for "i miss you"
> please help. thanks


 
I thought I'd be practical to merge the two threads together; this way we'll have all the answers in one way 
And I also think you might be interested in the (I will miss you) thread.


----------



## tori

คิดถึง pronounced 'kid teung' means 'miss' in Thai. literally it means think [kid] of [teung]. if you wanted to say 'i miss you' you would just say 'kidteung'


----------



## KingSix

*Ginnyminny* said:


> German: Ich vermisse dich
> Dutch: Ik mis u
> French: Je te manque (?)


 
A bit less 'stiff' in Dutch: ik mis je.


----------



## anacecync

actually, in french it would be "tu me manques"


----------



## ridziniece

In Latvian: "man tevis pietrūkst" (present form) and "man tevis pietrūks" (future form).


----------



## EnIrAc

Hi all  

In French now : 

I miss you, singular : tu me manques.
I miss you, plural : vous me manquez.
I shall miss you, singular : tu vas me manquer.
I shall miss you, plural : vous allez me manquer.

The same for male or female.


----------



## tchristodouleas

Greek:
μου λείπεις /mou lipis/ Literally, "you are missing from me"


----------



## Miguelillo 87

In Náhuatl.-

nimitlailnamiqui.- I miss you both women and men


----------



## jun

*Korean:*

나는 네가 그리워.

나는 - I
네가 - you
그리워 - miss


----------



## Child_of_darkness

Polish:
s.:

I miss you - Tęsknię za tobą
I will miss you - Będę za tobą tęsknić

pl.:

I miss you - Tęsknię za wami
I will miss you - Będę za wami tęsknić


----------



## shine

in Irish it is:
cronaím leat


----------



## ecp89

jun said:


> *Korean:*
> 
> 나는 네가 그리워.
> 
> 나는 - I
> 네가 - you
> 그리워 - miss


 
Oh... i haven't heard this expression before for I miss you, I thought it was something like 보고싶어요 but perhaps this is less formal.


----------



## jun

ecp89 said:


> Oh... i haven't heard this expression before for I miss you, I thought it was something like 보고싶어요 but perhaps this is less formal.


No, that is more a poetic expression.


----------



## Sicario

*Greek*
I miss you. = Mu lipis (Μου λείπεις).


----------



## hoeistnou

Ik mis je. =Dutch


----------



## Beatamic

POLISH:
I miss you = Tęsknię za Tobą!

or only Tęsknię!


----------



## gao_yixing

conniemeng2005 said:


> "I miss you" 我想你 or 我想念你
> both of two sentences are ok ：）


One more:
我思念你（wo si nian ni). It's in a very polite way, which can be used to express the feeling of missing one's father/motherland.


----------



## Flaminius

How does the meaning or nuance change if one uses 上 here, assuming such construction as below is at all possible?
我想念上你了


----------



## gao_yixing

Flaminius said:


> How does the meaning or nuance change if one uses 上 here, assuming such construction as below is at all possible?
> 我想念上你了


Well...that's not right.
上 implies a change. For instance,
我爱上你了
I fell in love with you.
It implies that I have just fallen in love with you, not for a long time.
我喜欢上看电影了
I started to be a movie fan.
It suggests that I wasn't, but now I am.
But verbs like "miss" are different. It souds weird that you didn't miss someone but miss him now. 
So....上 can be used with some verbs, not all.


----------



## 1000stars

In Korean: 보고십어(요) Bo-Go-ship-uh. (yo) <--that's for formal.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

bjervell said:


> Norwegian: jeg savner deg.



And in nynorsk: *Eg saknar deg*


----------



## tanzhang

In Tagalog:
I miss you - miss kita
I will miss you - mamimiss kita


----------



## ameana7

In Spanish "tu me faltas" can't be used like "Tu me manques" in French?


----------



## Ayazid

In Czech: "Chybíš mi" (to one person) or "chybíte mi" (adressing more than one person).


----------



## Salmantina

*Ginnyminny* said:


> German: Ich vermisse dich
> Dutch: Ik mis u
> French: Je te manque (?)


 
A bit late, I know. I would just like to add that "Ik mis u" a correct way is to say this in Dutch, but it is formal. The informal way of saying it has been mentioned in this thread. It was "Ik mis je" And "I´ll miss you" would be "Ik zal je missen"


----------



## perle34

In farsi: delam tangue

"Tu me faltas" no se utiliza en español,hay que decir "te echo de menos" .


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

I miss you - aš pasiilgau tavęs or man tavęs trūksta
I'll miss you - aš pasiilgsiu tavęs or man tavęs trūks


----------



## Pando

*Finnish:*

I miss you -
_Minulla on sinua ikävä_ / _(Minä) ikävöin sinua

_I will miss you -
(Minulle) tulee sinua ikävä / (Minä) tulen ikävöimään sinua


----------



## Alijsh

Bienvenidos said:


> Spanish: Te extraño
> Farsi: Muh pushtit dict shudaym
> Muh pushtit zyot hufuh shudaym.
> Dict darum.


we say: *delam barât tang šode* (literally: my heart has become tight for you)


----------



## Bienvenidos

Alijsh said:


> we say: *delam barât tang šode* (literally: my heart has become tight for you)


 
That's EXTREMELY interesting; in Afghan Persian, that would mean, "I've become tired of you/I'm tired of you." 

*tang šodan (az yagciz)*
means *To get/be tired of something*

*  Weird, isn't it?*


----------



## Outsider

Alijsh said:


> we say: *delam barât tang šode* (literally: my heart has become tight for you)


Lovely expression!


----------



## suslik

In Estonian:

Ma igatsen sind


----------



## Karinha

Brazilian Portuguese: “Eu sinto saudade de você” or “Você me faz falta”
Turkish: “Seni özledim”


----------



## panjabigator

What is "saudade" literally?


----------



## Karinha

Literally, “saudade” means nostalgia or longing. However, the true meaning of “saudade” is irrevocably lost in translation.


----------



## linguist786

linguist786 said:


> *Hindi/Urdu:*
> 
> Mujhe uss ki (bahaat) yaadi aatee hai
> (hmm.. maybe there's a shorter way of saying that!)
> literally, it means: "The thoughts of him/her come to me (a lot)" (it's impersonal in Hindi)
> 
> Alternatively: "Mai unko yaad kartaa hoon" ("I remember him/her a lot)
> 
> *Gujarati:*
> 
> (following the Hindi style..!)
> 
> Manay enee bo yaadi aavay che
> /Oo ene bo yaad karoo choon


 


macta123 said:


> In Hindi
> I miss you = Mein tumhari kami mahsooz kar rahan hoon
> I will miss you = Mein tumhari kami mahsooz karoonga


 


linguist786 said:


> cool.. good alternative..
> Isn't there like a really short way of saying it?
> Literally that means "I am feeling your absence"
> hmm.. interesting.
> 
> oh by the way, if it's a female speaker, it'd be changed slightly to:
> I miss you = Mein tumhari kami mahsooz kar rahee hoon
> I will miss you = Mein tumhari kami mahsooz karoongee


Since this thread has been "revived" again, I decided to see what I wrote months ago and still thinking about a shorter way of saying "I miss you", I would now say:

*Hindi:* *(/Urdu)*

aap yaad aa raheN ho - formal
tu yaad aa raheN haiN - informal

*Gujarati:*

tame yaad aavo Cho - formal
tu yaad aave Che - informal

I'm not saying the others were wrong - definitely not, but I would say this is the best and quickest way. The others are a bit, well, long-winded.


----------



## panjabigator

In Hindi, you can't say /yaadii/.  It's just /yaad/.


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:


> In Hindi, you can't say /yaadii/. It's just /yaad/.


Yes, good point (thanks!). That was my Gujarati influence.
(_yaadii_ in Gujarati means "remembrance")


----------



## kevsgirlalways

demoore said:


> Chinese :
> I miss you : 我想念你 (wo xiangnian ni)
> I'm thinking about you : 我想你 (wo xiang ni)



if it's i will miss you, then is it_ wo hui xiangian ni? _


----------



## teentitans

Other translation in Philippine language:

I miss you ---> Gimingaw ako kanimo.
I am missing you. ---> Nawagtang ka sa akong panan-aw.


----------



## Mac_Linguist

In Macedonian:


Singular:

I miss you - *Ми недостигаш
*I will miss you - *Ќе ми недостигаш

*
Plural (and formal):

I miss you - *Ми недостигате
*I will miss you - *Ќе ми недостигате*


----------



## EmmiLitli

In Icelandic.

I miss you = *Ég sakna þín.*
I'll miss you = *Ég mun sakna þín.*


----------



## AkErBeLtZ

In Basque:
- Zure mina dut
- Zure falta nabaritzen dut
- Faltan botatzen zaitut


----------



## panjabigator

AkErBeLtZ said:


> In Basque:
> - Zure mina dut
> - Zure falta nabaritzen dut
> - Faltan botatzen zaitut



Es esta palabra "faltan" relacionada con el verbo castellano "faltar?"


----------



## AkErBeLtZ

panjabigator said:


> Es esta palabra "faltan" relacionada con el verbo castellano "faltar?"


Sí. Literalmente, "faltan" quiere decir "en falta", supongo que es un préstamo del castellano.


----------



## min300

Alijsh said:


> we say: *delam barât tang šode* (literally: my heart has become tight for you)



That's right. And we say *'Delam barat tang mishe'  *for 'I'll miss you'.


----------



## Caulifleur

我 = I
想 = think/miss
你 = you

我   想   你
wo xiang ni


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, “I miss you” is often said _vi mankas al mi_.  “I will miss you” is_ vi mankos al mi_.


----------



## jakajakasia

and here's some ukrainian  :

я сумую за тобою - _ya sumuyu za toboyu_ - i miss u (sing)
я сумую за вами   - _ya sumuyu za vamy_ - i miss u (pl)

я сумуватиму за тобою; я буду сумувати за тобою - _ya sumuvatymu za toboyu; ya budu sumuvaty za toboyu_ - i'll miss u, i'll be missing u (sing)
я сумуватиму за вами; я буду сумувати за вами - _ya sumuvatymu za vamy; ya budu sumuvaty za vamy_ - i'll miss u, i'll be missing u (pl)


----------



## kusurija

Tekeli-li! Tekeli-li! said:


> Czech:
> 
> Chybíš mi - informal singular
> Chybíte mi - plural and formal singular


or: (very similar meaning) Scházíš mi - informal singular
Scházíte mi - plural and formal singular
or:   (meaning to "I'm longing you" side)
Stýská se mi po Tobě - informal singular
(..po Vás (??) would be - plural and formal singular - a little bit strange expression - but it may be used)


----------



## Kelev

Im not sure if this has been posted. Theres quite a bit to go through. either way

In Hebrew

for a man to a women
Ani mitga~agea elaih

for a women to a man
Ani mitga~aga~at eleha

for a man to a man (can be brother to brother or friends)
Ani mitga~agea eleha

for a women to a women (again, sisters or friends) 
Ani mitga~aga~at elaih


----------



## theo1006

Indonesian: Aku rindu kepadamu


----------



## Funday

*Hello from me, too*  

*In Bulgarian: *
1]- I miss you: Липсваш ми (cyrillic)/ _*"Lipsvash mi" *_
2]- I will miss you: Ще ми липсваш / _*"Shte mi lipsvash" *_

*Plural:* 
1]- Липсвате ми / _*"Lipsvate mi"*_
2]- Ще ми липсвате / _*"Shte mi lipsvate"*_


----------



## grego47

Andreas Jensen gets my vote.


----------



## Ephebus

Portuguese
I miss you = Eu Tô com saudade (de você)/Tenho saudades de você/ Tenho saudades de ti/ Estou com saudades/ Sinto sua falta/ Sinto falta de ti/ Sinto saudades de você

I'll miss you = Eu Vou sentir sua falta/ Sentirei sua falta/ Ficarei com saudades/ Eu Vou ficar com saudades/ Vou ter saudades/ Terei saudades

I missed u! = Tava com saudades/ Fiquei com saudade/ Senti sua falta/ Tive saudades

French: Tu me manques
Spanish: Te extraño, Te echo de menos, me haces (mucha) falta
Italian: Mi manchi (molto) or Mi manchi (tanto)
Romanian: Imi e dor de tine or Mi-e dor de tine


----------



## pitty_pittu

"te extraño"
"te echo de menos"


----------



## prtzllife

1000stars said:


> In Korean: 보고십어(요) Bo-Go-ship-uh. (yo) <--that's for formal.



Watch your 종성 (coda) there in the third syllable. It should be:
(inf) 보고 싶어. (fr) 보고 싶어요. /bogo shipeo_yo_/, /pogo ɕipʰʌ_jo_/

And to answer the other part of the question for the future, I will miss you:
(inf) 보고 싶겠어. (f) 보고 싶겠어요. /bogo shipggesseo_yo_/, /pogo ɕipk͈es͈ʌ_jo_/

I'd just like a native speaker to confirm that please


----------



## Lilly78

ellas! said:


> Sorry if this has been done before but I looked quickly and couldn't find one.
> 
> So... In any language you know- I miss you or I'll miss you (or both)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


 

you can also say - Te extranare


----------



## falloutboyz

1.보고싶어요  
2.보고싶습니다
3.보고파요

These all mean "I miss you" in Korean.
I hope it helps!


----------



## בעל-חלומות

In Hebrew it depends on who is talking with who.
-a man to a woman - *אני מתגעגע אליך *(ani mitga'age'a elaich)
-a man to a man - *אני מתגעגע אליך *(ani mitga'age'a elecha)
-a man to more than one man - *אני מתגעגע אליכם *(...elechem)
-a man to a group of women - *אני מתגעגע אליכן *(...elechen)

For a woman it's the same except the מתגעגע turns into *מתגעגעת*.


----------



## Kriimu

In case anyone's still following this post, here's how it would be in Estonian (singular form):

I miss you = ma tunnen sinust/sust puudust (I feel the lack of you)
or: ma igatsen su järele (I long for you)

I will miss you = ma hakkan sinust/sust puudust tundma
or: ma hakkan su järele igatsema

Cheers!


----------



## jhEn20

Hi.
I'm Jennifer.

Uhhmmm...
How do you say "I will miss you all" in any language?

Thanks


----------



## prinzessincoco

I asked a few of my friends this question a few days ago, so here's I miss you in some local languages of Indonesia 

Simalungunese: siholan ahu bam(u)
Javanese: Aku kangen marang sliramu
Manadonese: kangen sekali pa ngana
Ambonese: beta rindu ale!
Bataknese: malungun ahu tu ho


----------



## prinzessincoco

jhEn20 said:


> hi...im jennifer..
> 
> uhhmmm...
> how do you say i will miss you all* in any language???...
> 
> thnx!!^^,v



saya akan merindukan kalian semua! -- Indonesian
Ich werde euch vermissen -- German


----------



## sakvaka

jhEn20 said:


> Hi...I'm Jennifer..
> 
> uhhmmm...
> How do you say "I will miss you all" in any language???...
> 
> thanks!!^^,v



Finnish: _Tulen kaipaamaan_ (or just _kaipaan_) _teitä kaikkia_.


----------



## vandad

Bienvenidos said:


> Spanish: Te extraño
> Farsi: Muh pushtit dict shudaym
> Muh pushtit zyot hufuh shudaym.
> Dict darum.
> 
> *Bien*
> 
> *Bien*


This is a Dari(a different dialect of Farsi) equivalent of "I miss you".
In Farsi it's saidelam barat tang shodeh.(singular)
Delam baratun tang shodeh.(plural)


----------



## Hutschi

German:
familiar, informal:
Ich vermisse dich. Ich habe Sehnsucht nach dir. Ich sehne mich nach dir.

Future: Ich werde dich vermissen. Ich werde mich bestimmt nach dir sehnen.

Polite formal form, example colleague:

Ich vermisse Sie.
Ich werde Sie vermissen.
Ich sehne mich nach Ihnen.

Plural, informal, example parents:
Ich vermisse Euch. Ich habe (große) Sehnsucht nach Euch. Ich sehne mich (sehr) nach Euch.
Ich werde (große) Sehnsucht nach Euch haben.


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian:

I miss you - pogrešam te

I will miss you:
pogrešala te bom (female)
pogrešal te bom (male)


----------



## outerspace

linguist786 said:


> cool.. good alternative..
> Isn't there like a really short way of saying it?
> Literally that means "I am feeling your absence"
> hmm.. interesting.
> 
> oh by the way, if it's a female speaker, it'd be changed slightly to:
> I miss you = Mein tumhari kami mahsooz kar rahee hoon
> I will miss you = Mein tumhari kami mahsooz karoongee





here's a short way, and the only way that I learned from my host family:

 main aapko miss karti/a hoon    
but also
main aapko yaad karti/a hoon
मैं आपको याद करती/करता  हूँ

i'm also under the impression that yaad karna means to remember? so saying "main aapko yaad karungi" means i will remember you as well as i will miss you


----------



## felafels

In Wolof, the lingua franca of Senegal and the Gambia:

I miss you:
Namm naa la

I think "I will miss you" would be:
Dinaa namm la


----------



## Orlin

Funday said:


> *Hello from me, too*
> 
> *In Bulgarian: *
> 
> 
> *Plural:*
> 1]- Липсвате ми / _*"Lipsvate mi"*_
> 2]- Ще ми липсвате / _*"Shte mi lipsvate"*_


The same is used for formal singular as well.


----------



## BlueDragonFly2011

In Malay..

Saya rindu kamu.


----------

